# 3 cylinder John Deere 820 Hydraulic retrofit.



## labdwakin (Jun 21, 2016)

I was wondering if anyone could tell me what it would take to change from single-acting remote on the rear to double-acting remote.

It's a 1972 John Deere 820 3 cylinder. I'd like to retrofit the hydraulics to double-acting so I can use the little tractor with a hydraulic tedder or 8 wheel v-rake. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

opps double post.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

You could install a spool valve similar to one utilized for a frt end loader. Keep in mind spool valve must be open center type or have OC plug.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

I have a 3 cylinder 830 that had no hydraulics on when purchased. About 3 years ago I was able to buy a complete used setup from this fellow, he deals mostly is 20 and 30 series Deere used parts. Call Stephen Smith 931-607-6426. Located in Bell Buckle, TN. Good Luck.


----------

